# Alternative to stem plants



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

I've come to the conclusion that I really dislike stem plants  ... they are a very big pain in the rump to have. Of all the plants I have in my tank it seems like they require the most amount of work, especially when it comes time to prune and replant and they also start looking the messiest before any other plants do. I definately prefer my other plants over the stem ones, plants like the sword plant, vals, anubia, java fern and moss, crypts, etc.

Here's a picture of my tank as of about a week or two ago (http://www.stonyx.googlepages.com/IMG_1009.JPG/IMG_1009-full.jpg). I'm looking for suggestions for replacement plants for the sunset hyrgophilia on the front right, the pennywort in the back middle right (behind the anubia) and the bacopa in the back left (barely visible since it's small still). The Japanese Cress in the back right is fine and I actually like it.

Thanks,
Harry

P.S. This is a low tech tank, no CO2, a double bulb (2x 4 foot T8 bulbs) hood. All the plants are doing pretty good, my only complaint is I wish all my plants required as much work as my vals or sword plant


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

You could try Hydrocotyle verticillata (rhizome), which will grow pretty tall with lower lighting. I haven't seen it available locally however.

You could also try any of the Apongeton (bulb). I think some of them are pretty ugly, but I'm often way off-base.

Other than that, crypts of course, Echinodorus (lots of diff types, try martii if you can find it, as it will grow fairly tall) or even Blyxa.

In addition, you could always try and replace them with Java fern or pondweed (Potamageton), which can grow pretty large sometimes.

I, for one, really like stem plants. Some I use for starters and to fend off algae, but especially some of the finer-leaved Ludwigia and Polygonum.

Anyway, I hope this helps some.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

*ideas for non stem plant replacements*

i am often in favour of more java fern or anubias growing on built up rock work or driftwood. it maintains the simplicity by lowering the number of species of plants, and can offer more hiding spots for the fish. JMO.


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

Chris Stewart said:


> Polygonum.


You wouldn't by chance have any P. 'Sao Paulo' would you?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I wish...nice plant.


----------

